# Fussy eater - help!



## Laura1990 (Jul 28, 2014)

Hello all, Rosie is 6.5 months now and recently she has been a nightmare with her food! She's never been a huge eater, when we first got her the breeder had her in Hills Science Plan so we diligently bought a HUGE bag of it only to discover she wouldn't touch it - every meal was a battle!

Having done lots of tease arch (and looking on here) we decided to change her to Barking Heads. When we first have it to her she absolutely wolfed it down and loves it, but after a couple of moths she's gone off that too and won't eat it. 

We've tried everything:
* putting it down for 15 minutes then taking it away with nothing until the next meal - she refused to eat it and went nearly 36 hours without food
* softening with a little water - leaves it
* mixing it with a little grated cheese/gravy/chicken but she either leaves it all or just picks out the good bits
* mixing with some of the Barking Heads wet food (or meatloaf as they call it) but she just picks that out and leaves the biscuits 

I'm at my whits end! Logic tells me she won't starve herself, but she's so stubborn she can go nearly 36 hours without eating at which point I often give in! 

I was looking at the recommended feeding guide for puppies of her age and weight and she eats half that at best. She's full of energy so I don't think she's ill but it's causing me to be a very anxious mummy!

Unfortunately raw feeding isn't really an option as hubby is veggie and is worried about how hygienic it is to have raw food around the house as we are trying for a baby so need to think about if/when one comes along.

Any help or guidance would be hugely appreciated - I really don't know what to do!


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Hello and welcome! Rosie's behaviour sounds familiar  Why don't you move her onto the meatloaf if she prefers that, it's a complete isn't it? Or Naturediet is a good complete wet food. Poppy yums it up without exception but kibble was mainly a battle for us too!


----------



## Alinos (May 19, 2014)

Oh my god! It's as if you are describing the food issues with my Zorro. He is exactly the same. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## emjon123 (Apr 9, 2013)

My friend's daughter has done a lot of research about dog eating habits and says they are so clever when it comes to food. Apparently they start to get "fussy" because they have learned something else will be put down, or out into their food. They also fill themselves up with water so they can go a long time without food.

I have noticed this myself with Bailey. If I give her something she loves, like chicken or scrambled egg, the next time I put down her normal food she just walks away. I then lift it and put it down at next feed. This can go on until she eats it.

I don't worry about feeding at all now, I just think she will eat if she is hungry. She does!


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

I agree with mazzapoo. Tilly went right off kibble, but luckily if we mix it in well with naturediet she will eat the whole lot (although she tends to have a few mouthfuls, walk off for 2 minutes, a couple more mouthfuls, walk offend so on!) 

But if she ever went right off the kibble, I would switch her onto just naturediet trays. We have a 3 month old baby as well and certainly haven't found there to be any hygiene issues with this type of food, we just put any opened containers in a food bag and keep it in the fridge until the next meal time.

Hope she gets sorted soon! X


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Mine are on Barking Heads to keep their interest I sometimes add some sweet potato. Microwave it for three mins scrape out inside and share it. They love it I also add coconut oil in their small breakfast portion of BH. Oh and on the odd occasion a small tin of Tuna in spring water.
Barking Heads has all the nutrition they need but they do sometimes get bored with it. The excitement is unbelievable to see when I am preparing it.
On the days I don't add extras I get the look but they do reluctantly eat it.


----------

